# Sicherheit im Auto!?



## idefix (15 Aug. 2006)

diese Dame braucht sich darüber keine Sorgen machen!!


----------



## idefix (15 Aug. 2006)

*Sicherheit im Auto!? 2*

diese Leute wohl eher!!!!!


----------



## Muli (16 Aug. 2006)

Also die erste hat ja die Airbags in der Standardausführung 
Und die anderen bepackten sollten mal zu einer Alternative zu Panzerband suchen! 
z.B. nach einem Kombi oder Lieferwagen :3dsmile:


----------

